# My drawrings...



## fatlane (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey presto, I have drawn some things!


----------



## fatlane (Oct 1, 2005)

... and another!


----------



## fatlane (Oct 1, 2005)

(whacks side of television) There! We got color now!


----------



## fatlane (Oct 1, 2005)

Wait... is she adjusting MY set?


----------



## fatlane (Oct 1, 2005)

Wonderful physique, no?


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Oct 1, 2005)

wow... did you do the b&ws with a sharpie? impressive!


----------



## HeatherBBW (Oct 1, 2005)

Beautiful works - great job  Can't wait to see even more in the future!


----------



## fatlane (Oct 1, 2005)

Gotta take this call... Let me know what you think of these...


----------



## fatlane (Oct 1, 2005)

All were done in Paint Shop Pro with a Wacom Graphire 3 pen and tablet set. That's why you don't see any erasure marks where I screwed things up...  

BTW, I'm happy to do custom work.

Thank you to waitingforsuperman and heatherbbw. I always appreciate a compliment!


----------



## missaf (Oct 1, 2005)

fatlane said:


> All were done in Paint Shop Pro with a Wacom Graphire 3 pen and tablet set. That's why you don't see any erasure marks where I screwed things up...
> 
> BTW, I'm happy to do custom work.
> 
> Thank you to waitingforsuperman and heatherbbw. I always appreciate a compliment!



Wonderful work! The b&w drawings really stand out. The colors are bold on the others and delightful to look at 

I just might take you up on he custom work ;-)


----------



## fatlane (Oct 1, 2005)

Missaf: The number to call is BR-549.

(That will go over the head of anyone too young or too fortunate to have never seen "Hee Haw".)

Send me the pic you'd like done, and I'll be glad to do it. Just no nekkid picters, that's all. Personal rule of mine.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 1, 2005)

OK, new page, new pic...


----------



## fatlane (Oct 1, 2005)

And a nightmare for those going to bed now...

Or is this a dream for some of you?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 1, 2005)

Very cool. Thank you for sharing these with us.


----------



## missaf (Oct 1, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Missaf: The number to call is BR-549.
> 
> (That will go over the head of anyone too young or too fortunate to have never seen "Hee Haw".)
> 
> Send me the pic you'd like done, and I'll be glad to do it. Just no nekkid picters, that's all. Personal rule of mine.



yay! I will scan it this weekend and PM ya


----------



## blueeyedevie (Oct 1, 2005)

fatlane said:


> OK, new page, new pic...




I love what you have done. So very nice. I have been doing some ssbbw drawings lately with (art pencils , some oil) but I just play around with it.. Love your stuff.. Now whats this system your using on the computer. Is there a link showing the program off??E


----------



## fatlane (Oct 1, 2005)

Blueeyed (and anyone else interested...)

I've been working with drawing for some years now, and I'd recommend a community college Drawing I class to anyone wanting to learn how to draw. Then all the books you check out or buy will make sense. Jack Hamm's books on Landscapes and Seascapes and The Head & Figure are also *excellent* resources.

For inspiration, I look to random pictures on the internet and stock photo catalogs I find at used book stores. My ultimate aspiration is where the greats of European comics are: guys like Gimenez, Moebius, and Tardi have done some amazing panels and I want to make stuff like theirs. Zaffino, Janjetov, and Kyle Baker are other artists whose style I admire. My hat goes off to Herge and Manara, as well, although Manara is frequently too hardcore for my tastes.

Back to the tools, though... PSP 9 has some exceptional tools in it, and I've been a fan of PSP since version 5. Version 10 is out now, and I might get it soon. I highly recommend graphics tablets from Wacom, as they have the most durable performance. I use a 4x5 Graphire because it fits in my workspace. Any bigger, and I wouldn't have anywhere to put it!

My system is Windows XP Pro on a 17" widescreen flat panel with a 128MB ATI Radeon 9700 card. I've got 1 GB RAM and a Pentium 4 2800MHz processor with stepping enabled so it can act much faster than a single processor. It's a nice laptop. 

So I put all that together... nice system, good software, durable tools... and LOTS of practice... and get this stuff. Let me show you one of my earlier efforts, and you'll see how far I've come along:


----------



## fatlane (Oct 1, 2005)

And compare that to this, and you'll see the difference three years can make:


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Oct 1, 2005)

I've seen your work in the Yahoo free Fatlane Online group and have really enjoyed it. Hope to see more here from ya!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 1, 2005)

I like the bleedy, bisque-y quality, and the attitude conveyed. I have a Wacom tablet I've never even used. You've inspired me....

Thanks for sharing.

Hmmm... maybe we shoulda asked Conrad for an art board.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks for posting these!


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Oct 1, 2005)

Aren't they also a rockabilly group that wears 50s vintage outfits...? i'm testing the 'thread within the thread'/'tree' structure deal that the old board had...


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 1, 2005)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Aren't they also a rockabilly group that wears 50s vintage outfits...? i'm testing the 'thread within the thread'/'tree' structure deal that the old board had...



Yeah.

(That was gonna be the extent of my response, but the new board says it's gotta be longer than 10 characters. Help! I'm bein' repressed!)


----------



## fatlane (Oct 1, 2005)

Regarding "BR-549": on the "Hee Haw" show, they had a bit about "Junior Samples Used Car Sales", where a big guy in bib overalls would hawk a rustbucket clunker that fell apart as he described it. At the end of his bit, he'd always close with, "If you wanna buy, the number to call is BR-549".







OK, so he didn't move Dodge Vipers on the show... but the rest of the image is pretty authentic for 1970's-era cornball variety show television.

Boteroesque: Thanks! ... and with Wacom, everyone's an artist! (with practice and formal training offer not available in Alaska or Hawaii void where prohibited)

Ned and Wilson: Thanks a bunch to you, too! Now that you put it into a new page, new picture...


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Oct 1, 2005)

And for the record, the first BR5-49 album is pretty good: ol' country swing and hillbilly music primarily (back when Country-&-Western still stuck together), with a great cover version of "Cherokee Boogie."


----------



## fatlane (Oct 1, 2005)

For the record, saying "for the record" in a music discussion is a great pun.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 1, 2005)

Great Caesar's Ghost! If I set it to show 4 zillion posts per page, I'm back to just one page. How clever! More scrolling, less clicking!


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Oct 2, 2005)

Love your work! Great job. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fatlane (Oct 2, 2005)

Thank you, Cindy! You know you've been one of my inspirations to actually get into doing this sort of thing, celebrating larger beauty and all. Waaaaaaaaaaay back when in 1997, with a downloaded trial version of Paint Shop Pro 4... Keep smiling, Cindy, it's your best feature!


----------



## AtlasD (Oct 3, 2005)

This is great stuff- not only do you capture the beauty of these ladies, but also their attitude- large, they know it, they love it- assertive, happy and comfortable with who they are.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks, AtlasD. That's what I wanted to do. I started with still images, essentially women on a pedestal, and now I'm moving ina direction I find more to my taste, that of depicting women in active, vital roles, with more to do in the picture than look nice for the payin' customers. I still have plenty of those, but I don't want that to be the sum total of my work.


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 4, 2005)

Very nice Work!
 
I love post #12, she's very mysterious. 
Really nice stuff!

Ok, Ok... I have to go to bed now...


~Allie


----------



## fatlane (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks! I'll put another up later today.


----------



## wrench13 (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice work there, mate


----------



## fatlane (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks. Here's one I did lately while in a darker mood. Why not post it, eh?


----------



## fatlane (Oct 10, 2005)

Here's one I did inspired by The Fifth Element... and a little Anna Nicole, now that I look at it...


----------



## fatlane (Oct 29, 2005)

Quick sketch of Jenny McCarthy... I LOVE Gilmore Girls for all the wrong reasons...


----------



## jamie (Oct 29, 2005)

wow, these are really great... thanks for sharing - I am a big Sookie fan too... even named our cat after her.


----------



## bigwideland (Oct 29, 2005)

I am impressed with the sexy gaze you get in the ladies faces, 

Could I be so bold as to ask you try a gaining sequence, from ages 22 to 35 and say 200 lbs to 700 lbs, on a lady 5'5".


thanks for showing you work,

BWL.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks! Er, uh... you're welcome! Er... 

I LIKE SOOKIE TOO!!!

And thus the awkward moment is deftly avoided, at the cost of a passive-voice sentence.

I'd love to see Sookie in a spin-off show. My, the fun that could be had! India's got Delnaz Paul, so why can't we have Jenny McCarthy?


----------



## fatlane (Oct 29, 2005)

bigwideland said:


> I am impressed with the sexy gaze you get in the ladies faces,
> 
> Could I be so bold as to ask you try a gaining sequence, from ages 22 to 35 and say 200 lbs to 700 lbs, on a lady 5'5".
> 
> ...




Just as I type a response to an earlier post, this one shows up...

I dunno... that's a tricky thing to do. To me, I don't necessarily associate a given size with a given weight, but I know the numbers help fix a thrill in mind. I am working on a sequence, but I'm stalled. I keep starting projects and hardly ever see one through to completion. Gaaah. About the only ones I *do* finish are the ones someone pays me for.

(Speaking of which, I did just finish a series of pics for an Internet ad campaign. Those were VERY fun to do, high quality, and some groundbreaking work for me. Once it's over, they get posted at the site for posterity. Can't say anything more about them for now...)

So, anyone who is a paying customer should request work from me. Then, I think, "hey, the payin' customers want this!" and I get it done.

EDIT: It's page two on my layout, so if you're wondering what all the fuss is about, look at previous pages...


----------



## Zackariah (Oct 29, 2005)

Those are wonderful... and I love the relief style, it's refreshing after seeing so many lineart style drawings, as nice as those are. In particular the fifth piece you posted with the wonderful 'physique' appeals to me, it's an original angle of perspective. 

Looking forward to any new work you might share with us, for sure!


----------



## fatlane (Oct 29, 2005)

Zackariah said:


> Those are wonderful... and I love the relief style, it's refreshing after seeing so many lineart style drawings, as nice as those are. In particular the fifth piece you posted with the wonderful 'physique' appeals to me, it's an original angle of perspective.
> 
> Looking forward to any new work you might share with us, for sure!



Thanks very much for the appreciative comment. I like to take on challenges and that one was inspired by an image in a French volume. MAN I LOVE THE FRENCH COMICS. Of course, *their* dancer was much less hefty, but the bones and such were in the same locations. 

And I avoid manga knock-offs... There's just too many out there, and I don't like the over-affected style. I read Lone Wolf and Cub and titles like that, so I prefer the realistic school...

But, yeah, thanks!


----------



## fatlane (Oct 29, 2005)

So, anyway, why not another with nice perspective?


----------



## Les Toil (Oct 30, 2005)

Those are some mighty fine drawrings, Fatlane!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 30, 2005)

You are really a great artist. I specially like the The Fifth Element one. 

Are you an artist by profession or is it just a hobby?


----------



## fatlane (Oct 30, 2005)

For me, it's somewhere between hobby and profession, since I do get some money from it, but not enough to do it exclusively. Should that day arrive, I hope I'll be happy with it.

There was a while when I offered to do free morphs for people and kept getting guys sending in pics of their "girlfriends", who looked like they were in high school or less. NOOOOOO! I started charging, and those went away... But if I *had* to do those for a living, it would mean I hadn't thought hard enough about the alternatives. We can always do something that doesn't involve debasing or degrading activity.


----------



## LurkingBBW (Oct 30, 2005)

You are very talented. You have captured our roundness and curves well which only someone with genuine admiration of the large female form  could do justice to.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 30, 2005)

LurkingBBW said:


> You are very talented. You have captured our roundness and curves well which only someone with genuine admiration of the large female form  could do justice to.



I was about to reply, then I got distracted by your avatar. That's something which only someone with genuine admiration of the large female form would do...  

Honestly, the movement needs a coffee-table book with this stuff in it... maybe we should find a publisher for the idea and get cracking...


----------



## LurkingBBW (Oct 30, 2005)

:smitten: You tend to get lots of extra curves when you gravitate toward fattening things! As you can plainly see. :eat1:


----------



## fatlane (Oct 31, 2005)

Time to draw again! I feel... INSPIRED!!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 2, 2005)

I don't know how the hell I missed this thread, but *clap, clap, clap*

Really great work, love the greyscale/B&W work.


----------



## rich_edwards79 (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm absolutely loving these!

I'm always quietly envious of the real artistic talents on this site... mainly because I'm never happy with my own attempts which more often than not end up crumpled up and slung in the bin  

Monochrome is underappreciated IMHO... it's amazing what can be created with a pencil or a charcoal stick. hence the black n' whites are my favourites, though I agree that the Fifth Element gal is definitely up there.

You ought to put together a site a la Ianardo or Les to showcase your stuff and get it seen by a wider audience...


----------



## fatlane (Nov 2, 2005)

rich_edwards79 said:


> I'm absolutely loving these!
> 
> I'm always quietly envious of the real artistic talents on this site... mainly because I'm never happy with my own attempts which more often than not end up crumpled up and slung in the bin
> 
> ...



I have such a site put together, in fact. Here's a visual clue on where it is...


----------



## fatlane (Nov 2, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> I don't know how the hell I missed this thread, but *clap, clap, clap*
> 
> Really great work, love the greyscale/B&W work.




Thanks, AnnMarie. I have no idea how you missed this thread, either. Maybe you were in the midst of a posting frenzy and just frenzied right past it...


----------



## Chubbylover (Nov 3, 2005)

Your drawings are superb! I appreciate you sharing them.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 3, 2005)

Thank you very much. Thank you very much, indeed.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 23, 2005)

OK, here's one from an upcoming set I'm working on. I just felt excited about it and wanted to post it...

... I love the starkness of it. Also the psychoticness of it. BBWs shouldn't *just* be standing still for someone to look at. Likewise, action shouldn't always mean choosing between eating, putting on outgrown clothes, rubbing bellies, or beyond. Sometimes, beauty should come with a *cost*...


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 23, 2005)

fatlane said:


> OK, here's one from an upcoming set I'm working on. I just felt excited about it and wanted to post it...
> 
> ... I love the starkness of it. Also the psychoticness of it. BBWs shouldn't *just* be standing still for someone to look at. Likewise, action shouldn't always mean choosing between eating, putting on outgrown clothes, rubbing bellies, or beyond. Sometimes, beauty should come with a *cost*...




It's great. 

And, by the way, thanks for altering it to protect my identity. The fuzz is still on my ass.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 23, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> It's great.
> 
> And, by the way, thanks for altering it to protect my identity. The fuzz is still on my ass.



Now that you mention it, there *is* a resemblance... funny, I didn't use you as a model in it...  

OK, lay the gun down easy, and we'll all be happier... just easy, easy...


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Nov 24, 2005)

Fatlane I am so impressed! You have a wealth of talent! Lovin' them all! I have been looking at them for a while now.......
I am entranced!
You are inspiring me!!!!
I am going to attempt some of my own....if you don't hear anything else....then don't ask.....lol....it may not go well!  
I applaud your work!


----------



## fatlane (Nov 24, 2005)

Well, feel free to post 'em. If that doesn't work for you, PM me and I'll be happy to offer constructive criticism and support.


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Nov 25, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Well, feel free to post 'em. If that doesn't work for you, PM me and I'll be happy to offer constructive criticism and support.


Thank ya! Is the support to occur after the constructive critism? LOL


----------



## fatlane (Nov 25, 2005)

Well, if you want to improve, you have to prepare to hear criticisms. I hated hearing, "You need to do more with values", but I needed to hear it. Once I paid attention, things got better, drawing-wise.


----------



## Buffie (Nov 25, 2005)

Ex'lent Drawer-ings, Fatlane! You rawk. So totally rawk!!! You're doing a great thing for fat in general AND it looks badass super groovy, bonus! 

Hugses!!
~Buffie


----------



## fatlane (Nov 25, 2005)

Buffie said:


> Ex'lent Drawer-ings, Fatlane! You rawk. So totally rawk!!! You're doing a great thing for fat in general AND it looks badass super groovy, bonus!
> 
> Hugses!!
> ~Buffie


 10 Q Buffie. 10 Q veddy mooch!

I would now like to work on the FA acronym. It should be something like RIGHT, so that way I can say I like fat women because I'm RIGHT, and then win every argument.

Really Into Girth, Heft, and... hmmm... what could the T stand for?


----------



## Buffie (Nov 26, 2005)

I think that idea is just tits, Fatlane, I really do. It's the most tits thing I've heard in weeks!

Congrats on 1000 posts, BTW. YOU are tits!!!


----------



## fatlane (Nov 26, 2005)

Hehehe. I think you're right about my being RIGHT.

Hear that world? I like fat women because I'm RIGHT!!! Hahahahaha!


----------

